# High fat content, not cholesterol, to blame for stroke



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High fat content, not cholesterol, to blame for stroke NEW DELHI: High levels of triglyceride ??? a type of fat found in the blood ???and not low-density lipoprotein (LDL) or bad cholesterol, could be the reason behind why so many Indians suffer from stroke. A 33-year-long study by researchers in Denmark have for the first [...]

*Read More...*


----------

